

Germany to pull gold from New York and Paris in watershed moment - bitcartel
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/personalfinance/investing/gold/9804444/Bundesbank-to-pull-gold-from-New-York-and-Paris-in-watershed-moment.html

======
merinid
Bold. Before everyone pulls out, may be worthwhile to visit the vault itself:
<http://www.newyorkfed.org/aboutthefed/visiting.html>

